# alien kill



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

today i went out hunting with some of the motly crew and i took this squirrel with ammomikes alien slingshot the slingshot shoots fast and hits hard.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a very cool slingshot!

I thought from the title that you might have shot down a UFO :lol:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol not yet anyway.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice kill


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

awesome! and sweet slingshot too!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting, ghost, that's terrific shot...how far away were you? That alien handles well I take it? (i know you weren't too used to the hammergrips)...


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

nice shot congrats and lol m.j :rofl:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome!
Good to see it getting used


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was about 15 yards made the shot between to vines and a fork and I am not used to hammer grips but been doing well with this one.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Straight into the brain.
Awesome!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

How would you rate the Alien overall? What are its pros/cons?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Another good shot! I am surprised there are any squirrels left on your hunting ground ... :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

A very nice looking slingshot, along with a great shot.

The sqirels here in Thailand in my residential area at least.
Appear much smaller.
From observation, the mostly appear to eat flowers of tropical plants, and the occasional part of a Mango.

There are a couple begging to be shot, which pause on the power lines, directly in front of where I sit out the front for my coffe and smoke etc. Also2 meters from my hammock to relax in.The distance from my chair/hammock to the power lines at about a 30 degree upward angle is 8 meters exactly paced out. Allowing for the angle, I'd estimate around 8.5 meters.

However with rabies endemic here, I'd never be eating any of them.
Also I very rarely kill anything just for the sake of killing.

Although the temptation is huge.

Cheers Allan


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Well Done! I feel like a proud Papa. Thanks so much to Ghost0311/8541, for being the first to make a kill with the Alien. Happy Happy Happy!!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shooting, congrats man.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

28,000 acers to hunt + 60 + 15 then another 300 lot of small game the only thing I don't like about it is its big take up a lot of room in my slingshot bag I care some times 5 slingshots at a time plus 5 to 6 lbs of ammo other than that it good.


----------



## SquirrelMaster (Dec 25, 2013)

thats cool, nice squirrel.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i can t believe i almost missed this review of the slingshot ! i was starting to wonder if you ever got around to doing one. what better review than proof of its capabilities. :thumbsup: looks like it was dead on !


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That is a very nice looking slingshot there Ghost.... is it walnut?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not sure ammomike made it and is leting me test it out and then I send it to someone eles and so on and so on.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep a solid piece of Walnut sent to me by an old military buddy in Maryland.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Yep a solid piece of Walnut sent to me by an old military buddy in Maryland.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah , didn't mean to double post. My bad!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Very nice kill...


----------

